
Lilium unveils five seater flying taxi after successful maiden flight - simonebrunozzi
https://www.designboom.com/technology/lilium-flying-car-air-taxi-successful-maiden-flight-05-16-2019/
======
thecrumb
Might say 'first hover'.

